# 보다



## soni99min

*what does 보다 in the middle mean ? why did we add it ?

****나는 집에 있는 것보다 낚에 나가는 것을 좋아한다****


----------



## lkjhg811

soni99min said:


> *what does 보다 in the middle mean ? why did we add it ?
> 
> ****나는 집에 있는 것보다 낚에 나가는 것을 좋아한다****


It means approximately "than"


----------



## soni99min

thank youuu


----------

